# What is the best racing electric?



## RCDadChicago (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm looking to get another car and looking at several different ones. I want the best electric on-road racing car available.

This is what I've been looking at so far;
HPI Pro 4
Losi XXX-s
TC4


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

X Ray T1


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Forget touring-go 12th scale!


----------



## RCDadChicago (Dec 17, 2004)

That X Ray T1 is nice, seems overpriced though.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I have losi xxx-g+ it's going to my son, I'm ditching it and going with a 1/12 CRC 3.2, but no one races 1/12 at my local track so I am doing our state series race oh yeah if I get bored with that 1/12 that Corally RDX is built and will hit the track soon. On-road is fun no matter what you race 1/12, 1/10, electric or nitro...Just have fun


----------



## RCDadChicago (Dec 17, 2004)

Exactly, I love to drift, I want a car that has the speed and handling to do some great drifting.


----------

